

From Yelp Monocle to the Matrix on your phone: Come help us. (a photo essay) - newhouseb
http://bubbli.co/intro/

======
newhouseb
A little background:

I applied for YC summer of 09. We made it to interviews but didn't make the
final cut. That summer I ended up working for Yelp instead and created Yelp
Monocle - the first US Augmented Reality app to hit the app store.

After working at Yelp for a while I decided that there was probably more where
this Augmented Reality stuff came from and so I quit to start Bubbli, which
has just received insane attention from everyone who's ever seen it. So send
us your resume and maybe you can join in on the party - jobs@bubbli.co .

Moral of the story: rejection from YC is not the end of the world :)

------
shalmanese
Serious congrats newhouseb!

I've been working out of the same space as these guys and they're not kidding
when they say they got some seriously exciting technology with a lot of
potential!

~~~
jmtame
sunfire offices are underrated (or maybe just not known well enough). next to
y combinator, they're one of the best places a hacker can be in silicon
valley.

